# Do people think you're gay?



## comicbookkid (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi. I'm pretty sure I'm suffering from SAD but I have never been to a doctor to diagnose it. Because, I'd have to get on the bus, all those eyes staring at me, walk along the street...you get the idea. Anyways I was wondering if anyone with SAD has had people think they were gay? My friends and family all think I'm gay. LOL. I think it's funny but most of them have no idea what SAD is about and what it does to you. Here are my symptoms:
Never want to do anything but be by myself.
Speak and walk weird when people are around.
Extremely concerned about what people think of me when they see me.

Like if I find myself in a public place, I am dying to get the **** out of there.

Honestly, as soon as I realized that all these people thought I was gay, I questioned myself. I mean, I made sure. LOL. Do I like girls? Yes. So why do people think I'm gay? Is it the way that I speak? When I'm with friends, I show no interest in what they are talking about. I love when I go to clubs and girls come up to me and talk to me. Especially if I end up necking them. Hahah. I really don't get it. What about SAD makes you act in a certain way that makes people think you're gay? I think it's the depression that gives you the "limpness" of life and the SAD that makes you self concious.

I'm starting to hate those that think I'm gay because I know that they think I am.

Please reply if you experience the same thing.


----------



## Anakin the Chosen One (May 4, 2010)

*I'm kinda in the same boat you are in, CBK. Except, not only do people think I'm gay, they also think I'm a rapist, or a pedophile. (At least that's the impression I get from people.) It comes from me having a bit of a staring problem, and when I look in the direction of a woman, child or man, I don't want them to think I'm looking at them on purpose. They pick up on the fact that I'm trying hard not to look at them, and I get this weird vibe from them. It sucks, man.* :dead


----------



## Rorschach915 (Jan 11, 2011)

Yes, I get the impression that most of the people around me think I'm gay, the reason being (I think) that males with SAD are not "manly" and in my opinion can never be. The less "manly" you are, the more people will think you are gay. With being "manly" I mean having an "I wanna beat this guy up" attitude all the time and things like that, physical stuff like "I can do this many push-ups", "I can lift this much weight". It doesn't help if you are a coward like myself, and I don't mean just being a coward in random social situations, but having a constant fear that you are about to get beat up by someone for something you said/did.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Rorschach915 said:


> Yes, I get the impression that most of the people around me think I'm gay, the reason being (I think) that males with SAD are not "manly" and in my opinion can never be. The less "manly" you are, the more people will think you are gay. With being "manly" I mean having an "I wanna beat this guy up" attitude all the time and things like that, physical stuff like "I can do this many push-ups", "I can lift this much weight". It doesn't help if you are a coward like myself, and I don't mean just being a coward in random social situations, but having a constant fear that you are about to get beat up by someone for something you said/did.


So, manly is being a thug? A thug is a coward. So scared of people they have to be jerks to them. Loads of gay men are considered manly so the notion that the more manly you are the less gay you are doesn't hold. Males with sad can of course be manly. Courage and confidence r shown in the dealing with of a problem.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Dark Knight Detective said:


> *I'm kinda in the same boat you are in, CBK. Except, not only do people think I'm gay, they also think I'm a rapist, or a pedophile. (At least that's the impression I get from people.) It comes from me having a bit of a staring problem, and when I look in the direction of a woman, child or man, I don't want them to think I'm looking at them on purpose. They pick up on the fact that I'm trying hard not to look at them, and I get this weird vibe from them. It sucks, man.* :dead


With me (and I have the staring problem, too), I don't get called a pervert, but worse, a stalker - and it is further from the truth.


----------



## Rorschach915 (Jan 11, 2011)

joinmartin said:


> A thug is a coward. So scared of people they have to be jerks to them.


Correct, but one can rarely hear a thug being labeled as "gay".

As for males with SAD being courageous, etc., it's possible, but I have to see it to believe it. It's just my point of view.

Gay men considered manly - yes there are some, but people never stop having second thoughts about them after finding that out.


----------



## Kon (Oct 21, 2010)

Rorschach915 said:


> As for males with SAD being courageous, etc., it's possible, but I have to see it to believe it.


I don't think the two are always related. I was a very good wrestler. The best in my high school. I also used to get into fights with guys when I was younger. Initially I was bullied and I didn't fight but I eventually started fighting back and I won most of them. Then, they stopped bothering me. In reality though I am chicken and always tried to avoid fights unless cornered. Then I would go crazy. My brother tried to shoot me when I was young with my dad's hunting rifle. He was a bit of a bully but he was scared of me a bit, because even though he was much bigger than me he knew he would get creamed in a fight. I think anxiety makes you kinda want to avoid confrotation but every man has got his limitations. I wish I could be more like this guy:


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I've been hit on by the male species, I suppose so...


----------



## Idris (Oct 17, 2009)

I get this a bit. For me it's more because you're expected to act confident towards women (striking up conversations, making eye contact) if you're interested in them. I'm nervous around everyone but this worsens if it's a women (and worsens more the more actractive they are).

I get the weird staring thing. I always feel awkward making eye contact with attractive women (so tend up actively avoiding it which I think they and others pick up on) - I tend to feel it's more polite to look away (and I struggle to make eye contact with more average people without additional strain of attractiveness). It's be nice to be able to make easy eye contact (and to talk to those what are in life everyday to build up a friendship at the very least).

I suspect if I had more female friends (hanging out with them and mentioning their names in my conversations with others) any unsurity of others about whether I'm gay or not would dissapear.


----------



## SydneyCarton (Jan 4, 2011)

I was called gay once in high school. It hurt.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kon said:


> I don't think the two are always related. I was a very good wrestler. The best in my high school. I also used to get into fights with guys when I was younger. Initially I was bullied and I didn't fight but I eventually started fighting back and I won most of them. Then, they stopped bothering me. In reality though I am chicken and always tried to avoid fights unless cornered. Then I would go crazy. My brother tried to shoot me when I was young with my dad's hunting rifle. He was a bit of a bully but he was scared of me a bit, because even though he was much bigger than me he knew he would get creamed in a fight. *I think anxiety makes you kinda want to avoid confrotation* but every man has got his limitations. I wish I could be more like this guy:


It's not "kinda". It does!


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

My dad used to tell his friends I was gay.


----------



## ilm929 (Dec 30, 2010)

Yes, it's happened.
Probably because Im a thin, well groomed guy who never has a girlfriend
Ive had friends assume I was gay and my dad used to occasionally ask me if I was gay. It's funny because Im very heterosexual and have been attracted to girls since I was 2-3 years old.


----------



## ilm929 (Dec 30, 2010)

Idris said:


> I get this a bit. For me it's more because you're expected to act confident towards women (striking up conversations, making eye contact) if you're interested in them. I'm nervous around everyone but this worsens if it's a women (and worsens more the more actractive they are).
> 
> I get the weird staring thing. I always feel awkward making eye contact with attractive women (so tend up actively avoiding it which I think they and others pick up on) - I tend to feel it's more polite to look away


Actually, it's not more polite to look away. Trust me on this one. Next time a girl looks at you try holding eye contact, a lot of the time they'll smile.
If she doesn't smile....who cares? 
If you can't bring yourself to do this or get embarrassed when you do, please don't beat yourself up over it....it's all part of the learning process.
Go do something you enjoy that has nothing to do with women and try again when you want to/feel like it.


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

I remember when my mom told my grandma I didnt have a date for grad/prom....my grandma asked her if I was gay hahaha


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

My parents do to a certain extent. Can't say I blame, though.


----------



## Destined2B (Jan 6, 2011)

No, I think people have some much of their own crap, that they could care less what my sexual orientation is.


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

Destined2B said:


> No, I think people have some much of their own crap, that they could care less what my sexual orientation is.


Exactly I feel like the invisible person, nobody even ask about my life at all. So either they don't care or could care less about it.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

ilm929 said:


> Actually, it's not more polite to look away. Trust me on this one. Next time a girl looks at you try holding eye contact, a lot of the time they'll smile.
> If she doesn't smile....who cares?
> If you can't bring yourself to do this or get embarrassed when you do, please don't beat yourself up over it....it's all part of the learning process.
> Go do something you enjoy that has nothing to do with women and try again when you want to/feel like it.


Interesting......I always look away as they notice me.


----------



## TKBD (Dec 25, 2010)

well.. I am gay. so I don't really mind if they think I'm gay.. except at work of course..


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

I wonder this too, and since I am gay, the question is a little different for me.

Mostly, I've been told that, no, people don't immediately pick up on my gaiety. But mostly because, to quote one person, I "seem too nerdy to be gay."


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

I've only had it happen to me once that I am aware of, it was at a time when I had never been in a relationship before or ever expressed any attraction to any particular gender while I was at school. Not talking at school of course meant nobody really knew anything about me anyway so it was not surprising I guess. I still don't get it though, why someone would come to conclusions about something like that, which you normally can't tell by just looking at someone. :roll


----------



## tylermarable (Apr 24, 2011)

i have the same problem,i'm somewhat handsome maybe a 7 with chest muscles and biceps and 6 pack which probably make me an 8/10.anyways i have SAD and very introverted,i haven't had a gf for 3 years and every1 thinks i'm gay.i'm not upset they think i'm gay i'm upset that they act like it would be a problem if it was.


----------



## Bobaloo212 (Feb 17, 2012)

I think this happens to a lot of guys with social anxiety disorder. When men don't fit into the stereotypes associated with masculinity people tend to question their sexual orientation. Its funny because guys that are not outgoing and aggressive are suspected to be gay... however I am gay and in my experience, gay guys are way more outgoing than my straight friends which leaves me in a situation where people don't believe I'm gay....smh


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

Meh.. I can't tell some people that I find another female attractive. I am a straight female, and I admire the female body at the same time... not in some sort of sexual attraction sort of way, but just admiring beauty. Apparently, some people feel that a straight female should never see another female as good looking. So I've gotten the "Are you lesbian/bi?" question a couple times before...


----------



## ohionick (Sep 4, 2011)

i am pretty sure some people think i am gay, like some people are always implying that i am afraid of p***y, i dont care if people think that about me, which is surprising because i care so much about other things.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lol no i would feel highly offended if anyone did.


----------



## slipknotized (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah a lot of ppl think I'm gay because they never see me with guys. Just cant talk to em


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah, they think I'm lesbian. Some lesbian stalker. -.- :wtf you know? It pisses me off SO MUCH.

People also laugh about it. I was sitting next to another awkward and shy girl and one of my "friends" giggled. The hell... (hmm.. Reading that now it does seem questionable, but still!) what is it that makes people think I'm a lesbian?? And what's THAT creepy about it?


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

comicbookkid said:


> Especially if I end up necking them. .


This is why people think you're gay.
Lmao, I'm just messin bro

I know a lot of kids that i met through out high school think* im* gay too, and I always have a paranoia around joking around w/guys because i dont want them to think im being too friendly or that im gay

its weird


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

My mom ask me when I was a teenager, it was really weird and random.


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if people thought it, but I've never been outright asked if I was gay. They'd be correct in a way, considering I'm bisexual.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

No, I don't think so. I think most people know I'm just socially awkward.


----------



## Elahe (Feb 6, 2012)

Yes. And they are right. Nobody has ever said it as an insult though as far as I can remember.


----------



## molefacedmofo (Jan 16, 2012)

I've gotten this repeatedly since I was a teenager.

Part of the issue is that I have an unusual facial deformity that I may or may not be blowing out of proportion. At the very least, SOME people don't care about it and still find me attractive in spite of my facial birthmarks. But when girls have hit on me, I get confused and think "nobody could possibly find me attractive with this face" and then refuse to reciprocate no matter how blatant their advances are, because I think I must be somehow misinterpreting the signals. 

Girls have gone as far as to grab my butt, and I still rationalize it and think I must be assuming the wrong thing. :no Deep seated complexes like this are so irrational. I can be fully conscious of how absurd it is on one level, but I can't seem to make it fully sink in enough to get over it.

Another minor issue is the fact that I'm into punk rock and have spiked my hair since I was a teenager. But I'm a really quiet and unassuming guy who most people assume is into Billy Joel or something, so coiffed hair = gay gay gay to a lot of people.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## Snail Shells (Feb 11, 2012)

An ex-friend of mine used to think I didn't have a sex drive. Then, we were texting one night, and she and I got into a bit of an... interesting conversation, and I knocked that notion right out of her haha. 

But yeah, I think my general shyness can sometimes come off as a lack of interest. I don't think anyone's considered me gay though.


----------



## patman1023 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been called gay in middle school due to having SA! But people can still be as stupid as adults as they are in middle school! A lot of people try to act loud and macho in order to show their "manhood"! I would rather not do that! Especially having SA! Extroverts actually make me nervous because I cannot be like them nor do I want to! But, it does not matter if people call you gay or not! What matters is what you think of yourself, and I am a guy with some gay friends and they are as smart and fun as anyone! And I'm a heterosexual! But I support gay rights so much that I would not worry about being called gay right now!


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I am unsure... I am sometimes told I am sensitive / partially gay. So I assume people assume I am gay sometimes, I can think of a few that might.

It doesn't really bother me they can think what they want ^_^


----------



## DS29790bb (Dec 31, 2011)

I am totally straight, but I have a feeling some people think I am gay. I'm a guy by the way.

I am a freshman in college, and I just feel some people have speculated whether or not I'm gay, considering my school has a reputation of attracting a lot of gay guys. There's a joke on campus that it's 60% girls and 20% gay guys.

I think the reason people may think I am gay are for stupid stereotypes. For one, I am super nice, to the point where I may get used a little. Also, I don't joke about people having sex with girls and stuff like that. And lastly, I've never kissed a girl. No one knows that but people know I've never been in a relationship before. Also, I have stated my opinion that gay marriage be legal, which isn't shared by everyone.


----------



## crazyynids (Jun 3, 2012)

*similiar situation*

so people always throw gay around as a non **** way. I have never questioned my sexuality until i took some spice and had a bad trip now im paranoid all the time and think people at my school think im gay strangers think that i feel i walk talk, and speak gay even though im staight. and i feel i look/stare at people too much


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I don't know. However, once you get to my age and you haven't had a girlfriend before then people might get the wrong idea.


----------



## BlazeLE (May 14, 2012)

possibly, just because i never make an attempt to get a girlfriend. of course most of them know i just dont try but know im not gay. i mean i literally have nothing to offer so why bother trying to date? i have no job, no money, no goals, no confidence, no skills, i cant even hold a damn conversation, and im fat and ugly to boot.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I've been asked a few times by people in school, probably because I'm quiet. It's not one of the things I personally worry about so it doesn't bother me (I'm straight).


----------



## whyme20 (Jun 4, 2012)

When I was younger, almost everyone thought I was gay. I was shy and acted strange around people too, in addition to being kind of feminine. As I got older, my characteristics and mannerisms toned down significantly (though I remain very quiet) and I find most people don't suspect anything anymore. The thing is...I am gay though. Lol.


----------



## Valentine (May 17, 2012)

People always mention how I could be gay offhand, I assume they all think I am when I'm not around. Probably because I think traditional "guy" activities are boring and would rather do "girly" things. For example, I love shopping lol.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope the hell not, although I'm sure a few people probably do.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

My grandma used to think I was a lesbian since I haven't dated much and didn't have a bf until age 20.


----------



## pineapplebun (Oct 25, 2011)

It's okay. I had a guy friend who asked himself the same question "Am I gay" because he noticed he would check guys out. At that point I was just laughing and thinking WTF because he had many hetereosexual relationships by then and he had not revealed any hint that he wanted to explore. But he said a moment later "Nope, I like *insert pervert comment* too much." Unless you have an actual sexual attraction, I'd say you probably aren't gay because I think finding someone of the same sex attractive is actually normal. What's wrong with saying damn, shes hot! It's a compliment. Anyways, um...maybe its just your mannerisms that give off that vibe. It's hard to describe...but I'm no expert anyways.


----------



## guss (Feb 28, 2012)

Xarin said:


> I'm gay and people always think I'm straight.. :sus


lol I was just going to say that. It's kinda frustring, cause I'm still in the closet, and every now and then I'll have a girl flirt with me. Guys never try. Funny thing is, I have a gay friend that came out to me a few weeks ago, and he has no idea I'm gay. When he came out to me, I was like "I'm glad you told me" and he said "Wow. I thought you were homophobic and would push me away." Lol


----------



## GD8 (May 7, 2011)

my dad thinks I'm gay just because he objectifies women and I always call him on his ****. his opinion means absolutely nothing to me though so I could care less lol, he thinks every guy besides him is gay anyway (probably insecure with his sexuality).


----------



## Masked4201 (May 26, 2012)

I think my entire family does LOL. Even though I'm pretty sure my mom has found regular porn on my computer she still thinks it.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Nope. Just the opposite. They think I'm a horny woman-obsessed male. They know why I don't have an SO though, it's obvious.


----------



## Very Close (Aug 10, 2011)

I check out well-known guys sometime, but it's not because I'm attracted to them. I'd be just curious to know what makes girls attracted to them because I'd like to be the same too! Copying those guys usually works.


----------



## The Sleeping Dragon (Sep 29, 2011)

I wouldn't be surprised if some might suspect it, since I've never dated. I'm straight though. I'm pretty sure I'm going to be alone forever. Will take some time still to except it though. Maybe in my 30's it will be different. Probably not.


----------



## HopefulDreamer (Feb 26, 2012)

Yeah I get called a **** a lot just because I don't have a pretty face, and I don't really wear girly clothes. I'm waiting until I lose the rest of my weight before I start wearing pretty clothes like that. I think I can pull it off now, but I still have a bit of a gut even the rest of me is thin. I am always worried people will see my stomach. As soon as I get a hot looking body (which I think I am almost there because my stomach is definitely smaller, I do before and after photos every week.) I will start wearing the pretty girly clothes. Right now? Nope.


----------



## Socialanxiety11 (Oct 3, 2011)

my aunts think i'm gay, but i'm not. I acutually hate everyone.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I don't really care if they do or not. People can easily misunderstand me and have bad opinions about me and I can do nothing to control that, so whatever.


----------



## EddieRedfern (Jan 13, 2013)

People at my school always call me gay and stuff and it really annoys me and causes me to be really shy and I do not want to talk to anyone. There is this girl that I really like and people calling me gay have made me really nervous so I've never asked her out. In fact, sometimes I wonder whether she thinks I'm gay too. I hate people who just call me gay when they don't even know me properly. 
Now, any time that I want to say something around the people who call me gay, I feel like whatever I say, they will laugh at me. 

I think that they call me gay just as a defence mechanism because some of them do it after they have said something stupid. Now all I really want is the courage to be able to ask the girl I like out.


----------



## Breebreebran (Jan 7, 2013)

Anakin the Chosen One said:


> *I'm kinda in the same boat you are in, CBK. Except, not only do people think I'm gay, they also think I'm a rapist, or a pedophile. (At least that's the impression I get from people.) It comes from me having a bit of a staring problem, and when I look in the direction of a woman, child or man, I don't want them to think I'm looking at them on purpose. They pick up on the fact that I'm trying hard not to look at them, and I get this weird vibe from them. It sucks, man.* :dead


This is exactly the judgements I get.
But I think a majority of it has to do with my voice.
For some reason my testosterone hasn't figured out how to kick in yet. So I have the voice of a 14 year old.
I guess people don't understand what late blooming is, so they just assume I'm gay.
And people think I'm the kid who's going to bring a gun to school.
Apparently I always have a pissed off look on my face. , even though I thought my face was dull and expressionless. And because I don't talk people think I'm repressing something that will lead me to crack and kill everyone.
It's such an amazing reputation to have.
(Sarcasm intended)


----------



## cblack (Jul 15, 2010)

Just to say, i get how you feel. Literally my entire family think i'm a lesbian lol 
It's all down to SA though.. because i'm too shy to date guys, let alone talk to them! But in time i'm sure it will get better for you, and just scew the people who think you're gay, besides it's not as if it's a bad thing even if they do!


----------



## fashionista (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm gay and suffer from SA. In high school, I was always bullied and called horrible names because I didn't fit in with the "guys". Thankfully today I am comfortable with myself in that respect and have good friends I can hang out with and people who accept me. I can understand why, if you're straight, people calling you gay might bother you, but there's nothing wrong with being called "gay". There shouldn't be any negative connotation to it.


----------



## mostlynotreallythatok (Jan 13, 2013)

YES!

I guess if you don't date at all that means you're gay somehow. As far as I know gay people go on dates and have sex and live together and get married and have children just like straight people. So how does me not dating at all mean I'm gay? How dumb can a person be?


----------



## yellowsticky (Dec 18, 2011)

None of this is in your head. If you're not precisely how society pictures you, than you're either gay, a freak, or a loser - or all three. Most people are really simple. I mean really pathetically simple. They think work... relationship... eat... that person is gay. That's what goes through their minds. Just a few things. If you don't have a relationship or struggle with confidence, you're gay. They'll gossip, condemn, laugh and insinuate until you walk away from them all because what's the point. 

I guess my point is, just realize that these good people out their are truly sad, and they live empty simple lives.


----------



## bonz (Jun 6, 2007)

I'm gay and people never thought I was gay.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

ilm929 said:


> Yes, it's happened.
> Probably because Im a thin, well groomed guy who never has a girlfriend.


I've gotten this too. Usually from ******* dudes, and it's never to my face. In a really blue-collar town where the vast majority of guys aren't well-groomed or professional, those who are...stick out. ******** don't groom themselves well unless they have to, so their mindset is:

"Since he doesn't have a girlfriend, he must be queer."


----------



## Downtheroad (Jul 20, 2013)

My parents....so yes...


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

In highschool my colleagues used to think im gay because when girls hitted on me i was too shy to respond, i didn't know how to respond in a proper manner. So yea, i know how it is.


----------



## JHayase (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm a girl, but yeah, because I haven't dated and whatnot my mom and sister once even tried to get me to go on a date with a girl. And when my mom is drinking she's got less of a rein on her tongue, and she'll say things about how I could marry a girl and adopt kids. I'm like :sus because I haven't dated AT ALL. Like... why jump to that conclusion? If talking to people were easier, then I would just be dating a girl instead of a guy, not being single. 

I think it's an odd thing to think of someone just because they prefer to be alone.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

Xarin said:


> I'm gay and people always think I'm straight.. :sus


Same here. Everyone just assumes I'm straight because I look fairly feminine. It can be really frustrating. I wish women would hit on me sometimes.



JHayase said:


> I'm a girl, but yeah, because I haven't dated and whatnot my mom and sister once even tried to get me to go on a date with a girl. And when my mom is drinking she's got less of a rein on her tongue, and she'll say things about how I could marry a girl and adopt kids.


Your mom sounds nice lol. Mine would probably send me to therapy if she found out I was a lesbian and be upset about it.


----------



## JHayase (Jul 24, 2013)

Haha yeah I guess my family would be a good one to be in if you were homosexual, since no one is prejudiced against that... But still, it always feels weird when people assume something about you that isn't true. She also thought my little brother who suffers from social anxiety was gay... I think she really wants to have a gay child.

...Admittedly, about the date, I would probably have had the same reaction if they had tried to set me up on a date with a guy. :lol


----------



## original (Nov 18, 2011)

I think some people thought that when I was younger.

_Posted via *Topify* using Android_


----------



## GreenRoom (Jan 28, 2012)

yes, but I think its only because of the lack of interactions with girls they seem to perceive that I have. Which are I do, but I'm not gay.


----------



## starsonfire (May 28, 2013)

JHayase said:


> Haha yeah I guess my family would be a good one to be in if you were homosexual, since no one is prejudiced against that... But still, it always feels weird when people assume something about you that isn't true. She also thought my little brother who suffers from social anxiety was gay... I think she really wants to have a gay child.
> 
> ...Admittedly, about the date, I would probably have had the same reaction if they had tried to set me up on a date with a guy. :lol


I think she's worried that you're always alone and wants you to be happy with whoever you like, guy or girl. But yeah most parents don't understand SA. My mom has actually done some reading about SA online and she still doesn't know how difficult it is.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I'd probably think I was gay.


----------



## ny10019 (Jul 11, 2013)

how about the fact I'm gay and nobody believes I'm gay. Seriously. Since I don't sleep around, my gay friends think I'm secretly straight. I've actually had to whip out my phone to show pictures of me with my ex to prove I was "the gay".


----------



## Ianconary12 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Holy **** so that's what wrong with me I have SAD*

A lot of people think I'm gay. It could be because I either am not popular, or when I'm around other people I talk really weird and people laugh at me wich gets me really frustrated. Or I'm just really shy. This might be from my HDHD medication I'm not sure,but I'm 100% straight and people can't realize that. I'm the type of kid who has a lot of girls think I'm handsome but just don't say it to me because of all of this but used to but this didn't happen when I was little. I'm 13 now and I'm the most different kid out of my hole entire school. Please reply to me I need some advice on what is wrong with me.


----------



## Og26 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ok so my three best friends suddenly think I'm gay even though I'm not and I've been trying to explain to them that I'm not gay, and we've been friends since like forever and this is really bothering me. I don't really know why they Think I'm gay. Other than my friends No one else thinks im I'm gay. I need advice on how to convince my friends I'm not gay.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Eh, I hope not.


----------

